# 1 1/2 YO Male Goldenin Hempstead LI, NY



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Bumping up for this young boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Glad you emld. them about contacting a rescue!

*here is THE CRAIGSLIST LINK:
http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/pet/2342249909.html*


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

bumping up!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

This boy is still listed on craigslist, which usually means he is still available. I did e-mail this person to recommend rescues and he never wrote back.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Thanks for emlg. the person to contact the rescues!!


----------



## BetG (Jun 14, 2011)

*Something is NOT right w/ these people!!*

This dog is listed AGAIN on Craigslist - I think it's at least the 3rd or 4th time - they make slight changes to their ad.. I have emailed them looking to adopt this dog , asking if he's still available and any other info on the dog - asked if he gets along w/ other dogs.. I have yet to get any respose to any of my e-mails.. I don't know what they are doing.. This is SO frustrating b/c I would LOVE to take this dog.. SIGHS!!!

Here is the latest ad from 6/11
*Golden Retriever w/great personality for adoption (west hempstead/malverne)*

Date: 2011-06-11, 3:58PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?] 


We have a wonderful year and a half golden retriever. Unfortunately due to our busy schedules we can no longer give him the love, attention and care he needs and deserves. We are looking for a great home and family for him. He has a wonderful personality, very playful, energetic and loves attention and belly rubs. We wish we didn't have to give him up for adoption but its best for him. If interested please email me. We are looking for the best for him. There is a small adoption fee as we were advised to do so from golden retrivers assoc. 



Location: west hempstead/malverne


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Betg*

BetG

I will email them and see if they answer me.
Did you include your phone number in email you sent them?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BetG*

BetG

I just emld. them and this is what I said:

Has Max been adopted? 
I know someone in Long Island, that is wanting a Golden Retriever.

Is there a phone number they can call you at?


Hopefully, they will answer. When you emld. them did you use this email address [email protected] without the period after it? I noticed there is a period after the email in first post-which is an error obviously.


http://longisland.craigslist.org/pet/2434732389.html


----------



## BetG (Jun 14, 2011)

Karen - yes,I did use that email to send to them w/o the period. I did not include my phone # yet, I would prefer to hear back from them via e-mail first. I have sent 2 emails so far and still no answers. 
I will keep you posted and let you know if I hear back from them. 
I've also sent emails to Craigslist explaining the situation and how we are not getting responses and how they've advertised this same dog 4 times now.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BetG*

Betg

I just did some googling and found that her name is Karen Estupunian and she is also trying to rent out an apartment.

Her name is Karen Estupinian

http://longisland.craigslist.org/apa/2430136199.html

$1050 / 1br - Lower Level Apt w/ Seperate entrance (West Hempstead/Malverne)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-06-09, 11:30AM EDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?] 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Available for rent is a 1 bedroom lower level apartment with a private entrance. Located in a great quiet friendly neighborhood. Apt has an eat in kitchen, living room, bathroom and a carpeted queen size bedroom. All utilities are included just pay for cable. Apt is best suitable for a single very responsible person! This apt is located just 1 minute from the Southern State Pkwy and walking distance to the LIRR and many bus stops as well as CVS, Mcdonalds and many other stores, great for commuters. We are asking for 1 month rent and one month security as well as your latest pay stubs and credit check. Apt will be available July 1st. If interested please *contact Karen at [email protected]*. Thank you.


•cats are OK - purrr 
•Location: West Hempstead/Malverne 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

If you want to call the number you think it might be, perhaps you will find out about Max.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes I have seen this ad many times also. If you are looking for a puppy, I have a lead on young Golden Retriever (purebreed in NJ...)

Adopt a Pet :: Lainie's Eclipse - Rockaway, NJ - Golden Retriever

There are quite a few in that same litter....let me know if it works out....

Also, I have some contacts that might help you find a Golden in this area (I live in Queens). Tell me about what you are looking for in a dog and I will give you a heads up if I find something. You can PM me so you can give me your email address. I see many Goldens in the NYC ACC, there was just one recently. What age are you looking for etc...


----------



## BetG (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, we are looking for another Golden. Right now I have just one, Aragon, he's about 5 yrs old, have had him for just about 3 yrs now - he was from LIGRR. Back in April we lost our older Golden boy (16 yrs old) , it's been tough, he was such a presence in our lives. We have been tossing around the idea of raising another puppy, but at the same time when I see the Rescues it's hard to not want to take them in. This coming weekend we're going to the GR Fun Match where they will have the annual Rescue Parade, quite often there are a lot of breeders there showing their dogs and puppies, so we'll see if we can make any contacts. I appreciate your help too. I live out in Suffolk county, but am open to traveling in to find the right pup. I can't figure out how to PM you on here, I don't think I have enough posts yet to do that, but I think you can send me an email, I got one from another memeber here this morning.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know how many posts you need before you can PM, but you can contact me via email at [email protected]. The pups I mentioned are at a rescue, so you would be adopting, not purchasing. If I wanted another dog (we have reached our total and complete max at 3), I would RACE to get one of these pups. You really dont find many Golden pups to rescue. My first was from North Shore animal League. He was the product of a rescued puppy will dog. I waited patiently for for the pups to be born and I started calling NSAL every day for weeks until I finally got my Jax. Our 3rd Golden was a rescue also, from KY, he is considered a Golden mix although he looks alit like my middle girl, Lucy, who we got from a not so reputuable breeder (big error on my part). Take a look at the link I showed you to Eleventh hour rescue in NJ. I dont think its too far from NYC. Good luck!! If you need help you can contact me at the above email addy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bet*

Bet

You have to have 15 posts on here in order to pm people, but since Jax's Mom gave you her email and you have mine, that will work!!
How old a dog are you looking for?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up


----------



## GOLD-N (Feb 2, 2012)

*Max back on Craigslist again!*

Our beautiful golden Reilly died early last month and I decieded to start looking into adopting/rescuing another golden. I saw this ad on Craigslist yesterday. I responded and then deceided to google the e-mail address (should have done this before responding). I'm glad I did since I found this great forum on Goldens. 

This is the ad on Craigslist, which I flagged this morning.
WE ARE PUTTING OUR 2 YEAR OLD GOLDEN RETRIEVER MAX UP FOR ADOPTION. GREAT ENERGETIC PLAYFUL LOVING FULL OF LIFE DOG. GREAT WITH MY 8 YEAR OLD AND WITH OTHERS AS WELL. WE HAVE TO FIND HIM A NEW HOME ASAP BECAUSE IF OUR CURRENT SITUATION WHICH IS SELLING OUR HOME. WE WANT HIM TO GO TO A GREAT LOVING HOME WITH PEOPLE WHO GIVE HIM THE LOVE ATTENTION AND CARE HE DESERVES. IF YOU DEEPLY FEEL THAT YOU CAN TAKE ON THIS RESPONSIBILITY PLEASE CONTACT ME ASAP AT [email protected] AS WE DON'T HAVE MUCH TIME LEFT AND WE DEFINITELY DON'T WANT TO TAKE HIM TO A SHELTER. THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

They seem to be playing games to me. Either you can't keep the dog or you can. It is not good for the dog I'm sure. Has she ever replied to anyone's emails?

I'm wondering if she is using this as a threat to her kid. Don't laugh. I saw a Craigslist add a few months ago and recognized the dog so I called. I did know the woman. The mother told her kids she would get rid of the dog if their behavior and grades did not improve. Blah, Blah, Blah. She was trying to teach them a lesson. I gave her a piece of my mind. She said she was not really going to get rid of Princess just wanted to get her kids attention. Bad parenting if you as me but then again I have fur babies only.


----------

